# Buuuurl



## Jim in Oakville (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi,

A couple of new Churchill's with Manitoba Maple burls












A fountain pen version with sterling silver, both with the new coupler attached.











Comments and critiques are welcomed.


----------



## TribalRR (Mar 11, 2009)

I love the wood on the rollerball! Very Nice!


----------



## Gary Max (Mar 11, 2009)

I almost feel out of my chair------that is awesome work.
Maple is one of the most under rated woods ---and you just proved it.
What camera did you use----I am needing to upgrade.


----------



## Mack C. (Mar 11, 2009)

Jim in Oakville said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hilltopper46 (Mar 11, 2009)

Very Nice work.  You are an inspiration.


----------



## Don Farr (Mar 11, 2009)

Beautiful work.


----------



## sefali (Mar 11, 2009)

WOW! Just WOW! That rollerball is simply amazing. I almost dropped my burger.


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Mar 11, 2009)

Gary Max said:


> I almost feel out of my chair------that is awesome work.
> Maple is one of the most under rated woods ---and you just proved it.
> What camera did you use----I am needing to upgrade.



Thanks gary,

I am using an 8 year old Canon Powershot 330, set on manual, macro, using a timer for release on a tripod...


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Mar 11, 2009)

sefali said:


> WOW! Just WOW! That rollerball is simply amazing. I almost dropped my burger.



Napkin?


----------



## Bucurestean (Mar 11, 2009)

Jim,
both pens are absolutely beautiful. Great job!
Adrian in Indiana


----------



## garypeck (Mar 11, 2009)

i like the yellow in the second pen..... is that Maple Burl as well???


----------



## cinder_ladylocket (Mar 11, 2009)

They are just perfect-wonderful colors, just can't beat nature and its great woods!


----------



## Jim15 (Mar 11, 2009)

Great pens, amazing burl.


----------



## Dario (Mar 11, 2009)

Awesome as always Jim!


----------



## jkeithrussell (Mar 11, 2009)

Very cool.


----------



## jyreene (Mar 11, 2009)

Those are amazing pens.  Are the stabilized?


----------



## JohnU (Mar 11, 2009)

Jim youve turned absolute beautiful wood into Top Notch Beautiful Pens.  Very Nice!


----------



## tomcatchevy (Mar 11, 2009)

Very nice pens Jim!!  The colours are awesome!!  Are you going to the Kitchener wood show this weekend?  Hope to see you there!


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Mar 11, 2009)

garypeck said:


> i like the yellow in the second pen..... is that Maple Burl as well???



Yes, its also a Manitoba maple burl


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Mar 11, 2009)

Dario said:


> Awesome as always Jim!



Thanks Dario


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Mar 11, 2009)

tomcatchevy said:


> Very nice pens Jim!!  The colours are awesome!!  Are you going to the Kitchener wood show this weekend?  Hope to see you there!



Thank You, yes I will have a booth there, also giving a pen making seminar on Friday at 3 at the show, stop by and say hello and be sure to sign the banner I will have our for our Armed  Forces  in Afghanistan.


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Mar 11, 2009)

jyreene said:


> Those are amazing pens.  Are the stabilized?



Yes they are stabilized, I bought them from William Woodwrite


----------



## workinforwood (Mar 11, 2009)

Excellent looking pens Jim.  Great photo skills too!   That maple is almost as good as Saskatchewan Maple..but not quite.:wink:


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 11, 2009)

Beautiful pens Jim !


----------



## papaturner (Mar 11, 2009)

WOW! Love the wood.......Beautiful work.


----------



## desertyellow (Mar 11, 2009)

You made that burl proud!


----------



## leehljp (Mar 11, 2009)

The colors just come alive in those pens! The first pen shows something that I haven't seen before but thought about as a possibility: Biased/angle cut burl for a unique flame effect. The second one has that to some effect.

Beautiful work!


----------



## toolcrazy (Mar 12, 2009)

That first one is gorgeous. Nice work.


----------



## mrburls (Mar 12, 2009)

Very nice looking pens you turned there Jim. I like your choice of wood burl. I've turned a number of dyed stabilized maple burl and have been fortunate to always finish with a wonderful burl figure. 

Great photos. Only wish mine were that good. 

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## Grizz (Mar 12, 2009)

They are both nice... but I've got to say... that first one is gorgeous.


----------



## Ligget (Mar 12, 2009)

Jim outstanding work on those pens, glad to see you back turning my friend, just a little thing before you post them in the second picture the clip is not seated in the gap of the clip ring.

Your pictures are as always brilliantly clear, and the wood is beautiful!


----------



## simomatra (Mar 12, 2009)

Wow!, Wow!, Wow!,I have just seen this lot and totally impressed.

Mark I never saw it till you pointed it out too gob smacked


----------



## el_d (Mar 12, 2009)

Awesome blanks, Great pens.


----------



## johncrane (Mar 12, 2009)

Jim!
So very very nice as always.:biggrin:


----------



## jackrichington (Mar 12, 2009)

very pretty wood..it was 22 below zero here this morning..could you please take back the subzero March temps and send that pen instead? I like open trading between countries as much as the next guy, but enuf!


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Mar 12, 2009)

Ligget said:


> Jim outstanding work on those pens, glad to see you back turning my friend, just a little thing before you post them in the second picture the clip is not seated in the gap of the clip ring.
> 
> Your pictures are as always brilliantly clear, and the wood is beautiful!



Thanks Mark,

I caught that too, good eye..I was able to solve that after I looked at the picture, thanks for offering to point it out, well taken...


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks Everyone for your kind words, great insights and supportive ideas..


----------



## cnirenberg (Mar 12, 2009)

Sweet wood.  Those are great lookeing pens.  Love the Maple.


----------



## markgum (Mar 12, 2009)

excellant work.


----------



## Mather323 (Mar 12, 2009)

Great looking pen!


----------



## Munsterlander (Mar 12, 2009)

super!!


----------

